# Is it ok to eat Indian food?



## aob1013

Hi girls,

Going out tonight for an Indian, just wondering if it is safe to eat Indian food? I was going to go fro a mild korma .. just wondering.

Thank you :flower:
xxx


----------



## Becky10

Can't see why it wouldn't be safe. Even to have hotter dishes. I've never held back on the chili and spice until breastfeeding.


----------



## ricschick

yeah ofcourse hun xx


----------



## kirstylm

I've been having indian take away's and I'm
fine. I never went for the spicy ones as it aggrovated my heartburn so went for fruity or kormas. 
Spode maybe u should be little careful with creamy ones but they didn't cause me any problems. Just if I ate too much got bloated and tummy ache!


----------



## Cat lady

Hiya,
I absolutely love Indian food and havent stopped eating it at all. I still go for things like jalfrezi's, if your body is used to eating spicey food it wont affect you at all. If you get tummy upsets after an indian normally then stick to something mild. Its the tummy upset that can cause onset of labour! I had a hot nandos on Tuesday and ...still here!!
Have a great evening - am very envious!
xxx


----------



## MissCurly

Well seeing as a whole country and loads others eat indian food, they seem to be reproducing pretty well! 


Seriously though, if you trust the restaurant that you're going too, i dont see why it should be a problem.


----------



## aob1013

Thank you so much girls!

Not used to eating spicy food at all, so will be sticking to alot of plain rice!

xx


----------



## Mummietobe

I havent stopped eating it and i normally have a rogan josh so its quite spicy it does give me heartburn though!! xx


----------



## becs0375

Mmmmmm yummy!! I love indian food!!! Have a nice time x


----------



## Cat lady

Yeah heartburn is the only prob with any spicey food. I usually go for sweet chilli and spicey sechzwan tofu when I have chinese. But always ensure my huge bottle of peptac is in my bag!
Tonight if you dont fancy the main dishes, something like saag panner which is spinach and cheese or chana masala which is chick peas and akind of ginger/coriander sauce is fab! Will make that rice taste much better!!
xxx


----------



## MissCurly

God, i love spicy food- hated it in the first 5 months, but im quite happy and gone back to my ways with the spicy food.

yum yum.


----------



## Tudor Rose

you have me craving a Korma now lol, we eat curry once a week takeaway or home made you.ll be fine as long as its cooked properly.


----------



## bibswy

mmmmmmm.. I'm having one tonight. Can't wait - i'm starving! Indian food is fine during pregnancy - enjoy :)


----------



## summer rain

Hi

its actually very good for you (if its from a quality restaurant) lots of natural antioxidants in the spices and tomatoes and because most Indian dishes actually cook quite quickly; they tend to have a lot more nutrients than your average stew :D. I did find with me that curry brought on labour but that was only when I was ready to pop having had it with no consequences many times prior in the pregnancy; and this trick doesn't work for most people its just something odd about me lol.

Soph x


----------



## emilyjade

curry is fine hun, i loved it even more when i was pregnant but i gave me heartburn so take gaviscon with you, have a great time :) x


----------



## aob1013

Off to have my indian now, will let you know how it goes! xx


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh now i am craving some indian food! guess i know where were going to eat this weekend! i have been eating it throughout my entire pregnancy without a problem, but like some of the others said the spicier dishes can lead to some heartburn. lately ive just ordered everything mild just to be safe. enjoy your dinner! :)


----------



## ProudMum

i ate indian all thru my last pregnancy... dint make him come any sooner.


----------



## NG09

I love Indian food, however I've decided to stop eating it now as I do not want to risk going into labour with a tummy full of Indian curry!!! lol


----------



## JASMAK

I would caution if you aren't used to it. All I can think about is heartburn! Maybe bring some TUMS with you. I think spicy food causing labour is an old wives tale....but, it can possible cause diarrhea if you aren't used to it.


----------



## aob1013

Just got back and had a wonderful time :happydance:

Had a mild korma, was absolutely LUSH!

Thanks for the advice girls xxx


----------



## Devi#1

what do u think people in india eat when they are pregnant?!?!??

lol

stick to mild variety if you are not used to it.. ENJOY.. and ask for raita (its a mint cucumber yoghurt) it will cool you down.. & you can drink a Lassi (yohurt drink ) yumm yumm

oh now i want to eat NANDOS


----------

